# RoMa Craft Intemperance Review



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Manufacturer: RoMa Craft
Brand: Intemperance ECXVIII
Size: Belicoso 5.5 x 54
Burn time; 52 Minutes
Rest time: 12-weeks
Price: $6.75



This Ecuadorean Connecticut wrapped stick is a very well constructed cigar that has a soft squishy feel and a very light pack. Prelight aroma and draw remind me very much of Redman chewing tobacco. I use my Xikar cutter to lop the top and off we go.

1st 3rd:
On first draw I get mild tobacco flavors with hints of white pepper & cinnamon red hots candy on the finish, the body is mild at best. The cigar is burning faster than any other stick I have smoked and is getting pretty warm half way up the cigar, it has a very loose draw so I'll need to slow down a bit. The ash is bright white and is burning perfectly.



2nd 3rd:
The body is now up to a mild-medium with some light wood and nutmeg on the draw and the pepper increasing on the finish. The ash holds on though the entire first half and then, as usual, dumps itself into my lap.

[/URL

Final 3rd
The wood flavors intensify in the final third. the nutmeg is gone and the cinnamon candy flavors have reemerged alongside the pepper. The ash falls off in a solid chunk just as it reaches the band

[URL="http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/photo4_zps80ad037f.jpg.html"]

Summery:
This is really is a quick burner, I smoked this stick in just under an hour, which is a record for me as even small sticks take me over an hour to get through. The burn on the Intemperance was razor sharp and it needed no touch ups or relights. The stick put out tons of smoke on the draw, but there was little to no smoke coming off the foot while the stick was in the ashtray. The Intemperance was quite a dichotomy for me as usually I find mild sticks, well mild. However, this cigar has a quite a strong pepper flavor so for you pepperheads looking for a nice morning smoke might find this cigar right in your wheelhouse. Its a well constructed, quick burner that might appeal to quite a few different palates. Give it a shot and see what you think.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice review, David. Someone sent me my first Intemperance recently and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

You nailed this flavor profile. They make great morning coffee smokes. I haven't found the pack to be that loose but I may not have been paying attention. Thanks for the review.


----------

